# complete mh newby



## gasmansgoffa (Mar 26, 2011)

I have, made my nice new Escape winter safe ( PLs God) just brought it back from the garage after it's recall. it pains me to see it sitting in the yard all sad with winter frost on her, YES it is a HER. do I need to do any thing more? then drain water off and leave all taps open????? can anyone help me out? 
Her daddy (The Hubby) just walks passed her every morning without so much as a glint in his eye, I really do not understand why a man can not see the curvy wench looking sad and cold pushed to the side until the sun comes out.

HELP how can I make her comfy for the next few weeks , BRING ON SPRing , the Escape will be Brill but the hubby will still be in winter!! but he will be on board and we two wenches will work on him !!!!!, or the two girls on a lead he has to walk,(dolly the collie. and poppy the Aussie) 

Poor man in a land of girlies ! think he loves it really.

Help will be welcome. as I am the one looking after her really and I really am not very knowledgeable. Any help will be jotted down and checked out,
thanks in advance .

Loraine


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

Hi Lorraine,

The only other thing to do is look after your batteries if you are not planning to use your MH for a period of time. Your batteries will discharge slowly. So either disconnect or plug up the mh.Not sure in your instance whether you mh charges drive and leisure batteries simultaneously.

Someone here will definately know.

I agree...its not fun watching your baby just sitting all frosted up.

The road beckons!

Good luck.


barry


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

When you drained down did you also drain the hot water boiler too? You have done the right thing to leave taps open, and as Barry said keep your eye on the batteries. The vehicle batteries do drop fairly quickly. Wishing you many happy days/miles in your curvy girl. 8)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Take the shower head off as well if it's plastic. I found out the hard way on that one. It split in two after a frost.

Anyway don't just leave it until spring. It's cost you a fortune. Get out in winter and use it. You won't be cold. Our record is wild camping without hookup last winter when it was -18. Warm as toast in the van but you do use a lot of gas.

On hookup we have a 2kw convector Heater which means t shirts in the van even in winter.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We also used to cover the wheels with a tyre cover, but have to ask why you are wintering her? Before we became full timers we used to use her every weekend even if it was just a countryside or seaside run out for the day.

We had a dehumidifier and/or an oil filled rad plugged in to keep the chill off.

If you are draining down we took the pump out as a small residue of water usually site in it.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi and welcome

Don't disconnect your vehicle battery - it will almost certainly cause a cock-up (_technical term used by experts_! :lol: ) with your radio, and if you have an alarm fitted it will need the vehicle battery connected.

Keep the hook-up cable plugged in permanently, and if there is an option on your habitation control panel, set it to charge the vehicle battery most of the time. That's the important one - it starts the engine!! 8O 8O

Switch to charge the habitation battery for a day every fortnight or so and that will be fine.

Take the van for a 10 to 15 mile run once a month if you can't get out and use it. Damage can done by letting them stand idle, not least to the brake disks and drums, which will inevitably rust. For this reason, chock the wheels if necessary and leave the handbrake off when the van is stored at home. Long periods with the handbrake on can stretch the cable and it may well seize up and be difficult to release if left on for too long.

Some folk put heaters and dehumidifiers in their vans. I don't bother with either and have never had a problem . . . and I have prodded around with the damp meter just to reassure myself! :roll:

That will do for now. There will be more advice coming I'm sure.

Dave


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Hi Lorraine and welcome, great choice of van.  
Can only reiterate what others have said, get out and use the van, all the girls could go together and maybe make 'daddy' think about what he is missing
Interestingly ours is male (van) the man, or mr morrison :lol: 

Sue


----------



## gasmansgoffa (Mar 26, 2011)

*THank you all*

just to say thank you, for your help and advice, I think I have covered everything, We will get out and about as soon as we can. I am really looking forward to a full summer of use, Managed only a couple of outings towards the end of last season due to that other commitment , WORK ! goodness that is such a bad word. :lol:

thanks again all

Loraine


----------

